# The Wife is on the loose



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

0309 3220 0001 9741 4339

I had to get in on all of this fun too!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Very cool! March carnage is still in the air.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you a cigar smoker BotlWife? Regardless this is very cool!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Are you a cigar smoker BotlWife? Regardless this is very cool!


I smoke infused, but I recently restocked my husbands stash:
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/285512-birthday-presents-my-wife-awesome.html
so I was "allowed" to borrow from that, lol.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> 0309 3220 0001 9741 4339
> 
> I had to get in on all of this fun too!!


Hahaha Im at the other Disney right now!! Is it maybe a Disney to Disney launch?? lol

Right On!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I read that post. You did an outstanding job! +1


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

My slow ass has made the connection! haha good stuff!


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

I just checked out that thread and WOW I gotta say that is a wonderful thing that you did


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> I smoke infused, but I recently restocked my husbands stash:
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/285512-birthday-presents-my-wife-awesome.html
> so I was "allowed" to borrow from that, lol.


I just read this to, and showed my wife this thread & B-Day presents! :thumb:.........TWICE!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This is awesome, very cool!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Guys I just can't control her, sorry. She's let loose now to cause all kinds of destruction.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Women, what can you do but one up her. I would send a bigger bomb! haha
Hopefully she didn't use your Birthday sticks. LOL


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Reino said:


> Women, what can you do but one up her. I would send a bigger bomb! haha
> Hopefully she didn't use your Birthday sticks. LOL


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to March Madness :rofl:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Kevin, I thought we talked about this... You're not supposed to involve your loved ones in the carnage!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

BOOM Shaka Laka !!!


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Reino said:


> Women, what can you do but one up her. I would send a bigger bomb! haha
> Hopefully she didn't use your Birthday sticks. LOL


Hmm, bigger bomb...I think you know too much. How did you stumble on my secret plans? You didn't hear it from me, but there may just be something in the works...wait, you did hear it from me. Dammit! Now I need to go move my secret base...


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

pretty darn cool!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Notice left.....
You men, always thinking bigger is better...don't you know its quality, not quantity?:angel:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Notice left.....
> You men, always thinking bigger is better...don't you know its quality, not quantity?:angel:


I think you are supposed to finish that on here with "But my husband has both"

Would not want us to get on his case would ya :?:


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I think you are supposed to finish that on here with "But my husband has both"
> 
> Would not want us to get on his case would ya :?:


This wife has ZERO complaints, that's for sure! :cheer2::kiss:


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Guys I just can't control her, sorry. She's let loose now to cause all kinds of destruction.


Hahaha, this is just so freaking awesome, it's unreal! lol. Positive reinforcement, I say you get her a puppy! lol.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zfog said:


> My slow ass has made the connection! haha good stuff!


I didn't know that was her as well! Summer, you're an awesome wife  Kevin is very lucky and I'm the one he helped out with getting the cinco mas fino cigars! Both of you are awesome!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

When people saw the birthday post and said you were da bomb, I don't think this is what they meant. _*Now*_ do you all understand why it's so important to write clearly on these forums???? See what you've unleashed???? :biggrin:


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I didn't know that was her as well! Summer, you're an awesome wife  Kevin is very lucky and I'm the one he helped out with getting the cinco mas fino cigars! Both of you are awesome!


Oh, I know who you are. Your name is a common one around our house. Usually accompanied with "Guess what V got today?" (insert HTF box here) "That's nice honey....you're not getting one." And the Opus group buy that went insane...thanks for that too 

That being said, hope he fits in your carry-on for your trip in May, lol.


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Tritones said:


> When people saw the birthday post and said you were da bomb, I don't think this is what they meant. _*Now*_ do you all understand why it's so important to write clearly on these forums???? See what you've unleashed???? :biggrin:


Ohh..did I do something wrong? I thought I understood what you guys meant....I guess I'll have to PM the poor guy and ask him to send everything back...:sorry:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Ohh..did I do something wrong? I thought I understood what you guys meant....I guess I'll have to PM the poor guy and ask him to send everything back...:sorry:


Well, I may not be the right one to comment on the propriety of your actions, as my conscience prevents me from bombing anyone. I realize that not everyone shares my peaceful convictions ... :biggrin:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Oh, I know who you are. Your name is a common one around our house. Usually accompanied with "Guess what V got today?" (insert HTF box here) "That's nice honey....you're not getting one." And the Opus group buy that went insane...thanks for that too
> 
> That being said, hope he fits in your carry-on for your trip in May, lol.


LOL! Kevin told me he was kinda thinking about getting in on the opus buy and you told him to go ahead and get it. If I remember from the pm's, he was thrilled beyond belief.  Hopefully we can meet up in October.  BTW, congratulations. :wink:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow! My friend came up for the weekend so i wasn't on the forums much (i only see him every two or three months he lives far away) otherwise i would have noticed it was HEADED RIGHT FOR ME :O

I asked about ambrosia cigars (i used to be a kretek smoker, but hence cant stand them and was looking for a nice clove cigar) and Summer (BOTLwife) was awesome enough to answer my silly noob questions P:

She also bombed the crap outta me!




I went to the post office yesterday but the windows were closed so i had to stare at a notice slip for 24 hours not knowing what the hell it was. When i picked it up and saw "Blunden Family" I knew something was fishy.

partially because i know nobody in lancaster, CA cause I'm in NH...

Half way home it hit me.. I GOT BOMBED!

Thanks a ton, I'll let em sit a little bit and let you know how i like them!

now to explain to my girlfriend that i didnt buy more cigars..


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice bomb - very well done!

Still, I have a little trepidation:

"No, baby, I didn't buy more cigars - some woman I've never met sent them to me ..."

Yeah, that'll go over well. ound:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Hahah I left the note on my desk and when she came home she grabbed it and said "I like how some woman sent you cigars" and when i showed her which ones she was like "oo for me? *takes cigar and runs away*"

sometimes..

>.> lol


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Zogg said:


> Hahah I left the note on my desk and when she came home she grabbed it and said "I like how some woman sent you cigars" and when i showed her which ones she was like "oo for me? *takes cigar and runs away*"
> 
> sometimes..
> 
> >.> lol


Oohhhh, I've never been the "other woman" before! Don't tell ktblunden.....

At least I sent stuff she will like too


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well done Summer !!! :dude:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Oohhhh, I've never been the "other woman" before! Don't tell ktblunden.....
> 
> At least I sent stuff she will like too


that'd be nice (to her liking it) shes tried a flavored cao and liked the first half but it got gross in the second (i tried it and it tasted like nail polish after the second half) *shrug*

maybe she'll like the smell more than my normal smokes XD


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Zogg said:


> that'd be nice (to her liking it) shes tried a flavored cao and liked the first half but it got gross in the second (i tried it and it tasted like nail polish after the second half) *shrug*
> 
> maybe she'll like the smell more than my normal smokes XD


I never nub my CAOs, I think something happens with the flavoring when it gets too short and too hot. So I feel her there, I just smoke it until it doesn't taste good anymore.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

I just had one of the clove tiki's (i got my first pipe so ive been on a pipe kick lately lol)

and it was fantastic, i really enjoyed it. I actually had that sorta numb clove taste in my mouth!

thanks a ton, i cant wait to try the vann reef.

i think im gonna give the 2nd clove to my girlfriend, she might actually like them o.o


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

I just had a clove tiki the other night as well, and really enjoyed it. It wasn't too sweet for you? I'm sure your girlfriend will like them, they seem a good balance between "flavored" and real cigars.
Glad you enjoyed!!


----------

